# Future Project: Intel Duel Core 3.0Ghz x2 [Xeon] [Quad Core]



## PyroX1040 (Dec 23, 2007)

Future Build If Time / Money Becomes Avaiable:

Current Parts:

CPU:
Intel Xeon 5050 3.0Ghz Dual Core [x2 - Quad Core]

Mobo:
Intel Workstation Board S500XVN

Sound Card:
Creative 70SB046A00000 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series

Case:
Thermaltake Armor Series Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail

PSU:
COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro1000 ATX12V / EPS12V 1000W Power Supply

OS:
Windows Vista 64Bit Home Edition

Don't Have:
Graphics Card:
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 3870 512MB 256-bit

Ram:
Kingston 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) ECC Registered [4GB Total]

Pictures:
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2001015433867452027

Also Possibly Selling The Current Parts!


----------



## hat (Dec 23, 2007)

you're really goin for it aren't you... 

how much will this cost, you rich bastard? <: O


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 23, 2007)

1066 ram


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 23, 2007)

hat said:


> you're really goin for it aren't you...
> 
> how much will this cost, you rich bastard? <: O



I already have the expensive parts......

Have:
CPU X2: $500+
Mobo: $250+

Don't Have:
RAM: $177.98
Tower/PSU:$399.99
GPU: $250+


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Dec 23, 2007)

get 1066 ram .. just in case you break over 400 fsb


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 24, 2007)

Update:
New Sound Card:
 Creative 70SB046A00000 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 25, 2007)

Update:
Now have / being shipped:
Case:
Thermaltake Armor Series Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail

PSU:
COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro1000 ATX12V / EPS12V 1000W Power Supply

OS:
Windows Vista 64Bit Home Edition


----------



## Duxx (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn... your current rig owns, and earlier i saw a post about trying to hit 4.0ghz and break all the records here with intel/amd blah blah blah, where u getting all these parts/money?! Im jealous!


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm a computer wiz kid some what and I love building selling computers


----------

